# Esperanto: Grandan Dankon.



## Magazine

<<Grandan Dankon. Mi pagos baldaux, pensas en lundo.<<

Can you please help me understand this? I believe it is Esperanto?

I don't know if I am on the right forum. 

thanks.


----------



## Cosol

Yes, it is Esperanto, it means:
_I will pay soon, I think on Monday._


----------



## Tagarela

Hello,

Just for curiosity, and how about the *Grandan Dankon*? Does it means "Thank you very much". _Grandan_ reminds me Portuguese grande and Dankon German danke. 

Good bye.:


----------



## Cosol

Tagarela said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just for curiosity, and how about the *Grandan Dankon*? Does it means "Thank you very much". _Grandan_ reminds me Portuguese grande and Dankon German danke.
> 
> Good bye.:


 Sorry, I forgot that.
Yes, you are right. It literally means _Big thank_, -a is the adjective ending, -o is the nuon ending and -n is the accusative ending, which we also use for greetings.


----------

